

Why NoSQL is bad for startups - m0hit
http://labs.mudynamics.com/2010/04/01/why-nosql-is-bad-for-startups/

======
StavrosK
TL;DR: CouchDB is nice because reliability, no JOINs, Javascript is untyped,
no SQL injections.

This article could fit in a Tweet, and wouldn't even exist if you took out all
the non-points: SQL is reliable too, nobody forces you to write JOINs, there
are languages better than JS, use prepare statements/stored procedures.

~~~
koko775
Agreed. A tool in bad hands can be used badly whether it is SQL or NoSQL, just
as a tool in good hands can be used well.

Also, Java may be verbose, but the way I see it, the programmer didn't have to
write more than a few letters out of each word before letting autocomplete do
its job, and has the added benefit of an IDE that can reason logically about
his code. I'm not anti-dynamic language by any stretch (I love Python), and
Java is almost never visually beautiful, but extensive machine-assisted code
reasoning abilities can be awfully useful.

~~~
kowsik
Check the date on the article. :)

~~~
koko775
It was a joke, I get it - I was arguing against the implications of the
author's perceived actual thoughts behind the sarcasm. Java is an incredibly
good language in many useful ways, yet also incredibly bad in others. SQL has
not been successful without reason, either

------
kowsik
thanks for the _delayed_ april 1st HN reference. Had fun writing this one!
It's CouchDB's fault. :)

~~~
jlind
I didn't even notice the date! I started getting really confused at the
Java/Javascript part before I realized it wasn't a serious article.

------
Devilboy
NoSQL doesn't mean No Injection attacks. Just ask Patrick:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/09/22/security-lessons-
learned...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/09/22/security-lessons-learned-from-
the-diaspora-launch/)

~~~
itcmcgrath
I wish I could vote this up more. It isn't the 'SQL' in 'SQL Injection' that
is the issue, it is the 'Injection'.

If you don't properly understand your database (or any other tech), assuming
it doesn't have security issues because it is 'different' is the height of
naivety...

